# Suggest a Laptop with Pascal GPU



## abcxyz (Oct 10, 2016)

*Check out post #21 for clarity!!!!*

1) What is your budget? (USD)
$1000 may increase if required

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
anything is fine

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming(future proof config would be great)

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
None. My friend like to play games. He is okay with lowest settings also. 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
None

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Purchase place is USA and online.


No Asus ROG GL552VW please, looking for the new Pascal GPU.
I have seen some laptops with Pascal GPU in US online stores, the cost is very high. I hope you guys know of any laptops which costs less.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2016)

Lowest you can find a GTX 1060 laptop (XOTIC PC | Sager NP8151 (Clevo P650RP6) - 15.6&quot; Gaming Noteboo) for 1229$ on xotic pc.

GTX 1050 is not out yet. If you can wait for a month or two, hopefully laptop with it will cost around 1000$.


----------



## abcxyz (Oct 10, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lowest you can find a GTX 1060 laptop (XOTIC PC | Sager NP8151 (Clevo P650RP6) - 15.6" Gaming Noteboo) for 1229$ on xotic pc.
> 
> GTX 1050 is not out yet. If you can wait for a month or two, hopefully laptop with it will cost around 1000$.



I forgot about XOTIC completely  Thanks Goku.
I would like to know your opinion on,
How is the performance of Xotic Sager when compared with Dell, MSI, ASUS laptops?
After buying it in US, my friend would bring that to India. Will there be any issues with warranty?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> I forgot about XOTIC completely  Thanks Goku.
> I would like to know your opinion on,
> How is the performance of Xotic Sager when compared with Dell, MSI, ASUS laptops?
> After buying it in US, my friend would bring that to India. Will there be any issues with warranty?



If you see pure specs to price ratio, I doubt any other OEM would be able to beat Sager/Clevo.

I don't know if Dell even has a pascal laptop lineup except for Alienware. Asus, MSI have them but don't think they'll be any cheaper in India. Azom may import clevo laptops with pascal series but don't think those will cost less than 100k at first.


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 14, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you see pure specs to price ratio, I doubt any other OEM would be able to beat Sager/Clevo.
> 
> I don't know if Dell even has a pascal laptop lineup except for Alienware. Asus, MSI have them but don't think they'll be any cheaper in India. Azom may import clevo laptops with pascal series but don't think those will cost less than 100k at first.



I would be buying one on Black Friday.

Can you suggest any other laptop under $1500 with 10xx GPU. Like Gigabyte which has a presence in Mysore, India. So after sales service may be tad easy compared to Sager.
Since Sager after sales service would be an issue in India because they do not have any presence in India and I may need to ship the laptop back to US for any service


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 14, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> I would be buying one on Black Friday.
> 
> Can you suggest any other laptop under $1500 with 10xx GPU. Like Gigabyte which has a presence in Mysore, India. So after sales service may be tad easy compared to Sager.
> Since Sager after sales service would be an issue in India because they do not have any presence in India and I may need to ship the laptop back to US for any service



I'll suggest you to confirm with Gigabyte if they will provide support/repairs in Mysore for an imported laptop.


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 14, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I'll suggest you to confirm with Gigabyte if they will provide support/repairs in Mysore for an imported laptop.



That I have to check with seller on global warranty.


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 18, 2016)

Guys I spoke with XOTIC rep, regarding, Gigabyte-p55wv6-pc3d
XOTIC PC | GIGABYTE P55Wv6-PC3

It has global warranty and right now I am trying to find if it works in Gigabyte India 
GIGABYTE  - Support - Service Center

What's your opinion on this Gigabyte laptop?

Guys please also check this out and suggest,
Amazon.com: Eluktronics P650RP6 Premium VR Ready Gaming Laptop - Intel Core i7-6700HQ Quad Core Windows 10 Home 6GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 15.6&rdquo; Full HD IPS 128GB Eluktro Pro Performance SSD 8GB DDR4 RAM: Computers &amp; Accessorie

- - - Updated - - -

Apologizes for the repeated posts, I need to finalize the laptop ASAP.

Guys GIGABYTE P55Wv6-PC3 does provide global warranty and it has a service center in India(Bangalore) who do accept this global warranty and provide after sale services.

So please have a look at the laptop and suggest if it is good to go.
GIGABYTE 15.6" P55Wv6-NE2 Intel Core i7 6700HQ (2.60 GHz) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 16 GB Memory 128 GB SSD 1 TB HDD Windows 10 Home 64-Bit Gaming Laptop- "ONLY @ NEWEGG"-Newegg.co


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 18, 2016)

^^ Specs look good for the price. Although, never used any Gigabyte laptop. So, no idea.   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] must have some idea.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 18, 2016)

^ [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] too


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 18, 2016)

There are no Gigabyte laptops in India, so I won't be surprised if they aren't equipped to service laptops

I would suggest Asus GL502VM
*www.amazon.com/dp/B01KB0WJ1G/ref=psdc_13896615011_t1_B01KGA63LI?th=1

Or better buy this one:
*www.amazon.com/dp/B01IS33QWY/ref=psdc_13896615011_t2_B01IO9Y30G
This exact laptop is available in India for 1.4 lakhs, so its your safest option. The MSI service centres will definitely be equipped to repair it. MSI also provide international warranty, i think.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2016)

^ MSI reps here have specifically stated that they don't provide for service for laptops bought from USA even if they have international warranty.

Same should be the scenario for sager and gigabyte laptops since they have no presence in India.

Safest choice would be to either get an Asus ROG/Alienware laptop if buying from USA or Azom if clevo is your preferred OEM.


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 18, 2016)

I will go with  Asus GL502VM as my final choice.

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> There are no Gigabyte laptops in India, so I won't be surprised if they aren't equipped to service laptops
> 
> I would suggest Asus GL502VM
> *www.amazon.com/dp/B01KB0WJ1G/ref=psdc_13896615011_t1_B01KGA63LI?th=1
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ MSI reps here have specifically stated that they don't provide for service for laptops bought from USA even if they have international warranty.
> 
> Same should be the scenario for sager and gigabyte laptops since they have no presence in India.
> 
> Safest choice would be to either get an Asus ROG/Alienware laptop if buying from USA or Azom if clevo is your preferred OEM.



I spoke with gigabyte rep in India he says that service will be done. That's the reason I wanted to know about that gigabyte laptop. Is it good for that Price? 

I will only by in USA so please give the ROG/Alienware laptop suggestion. I will look into it.

Maximum budget is $1300


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 18, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ MSI reps here have specifically stated that they don't provide for service for laptops bought from USA even if they have international warranty.
> 
> Same should be the scenario for sager and gigabyte laptops since they have no presence in India.
> 
> Safest choice would be to either get an Asus ROG/Alienware laptop if buying from USA or Azom if clevo is your preferred OEM.



Even without warranty at least they can be repaired as exact same model is available in India officially (so issue of spare parts or not knowing how to repair it) which makes it a better choice than Asus, Gigabyte, Sager, etc

- - - Updated - - -



abcxyz said:


> I will go with  Asus GL502VM as my final choice.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It's a good choice. If Asus launches it here, there won't be any problem getting it serviced


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 18, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> I will go with  Asus GL502VM as my final choice.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Will they assure this in written form?


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 20, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Will they assure this in written form?


That I would ask them tomorrow. 

 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
Please suggest ROG/Alienware laptop @$1300

 [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]
Does asus rog provide good  service in India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> That I would ask them tomorrow.
> 
> @SaiyanGoku
> Please suggest ROG/Alienware laptop @$1300
> ...



Amazon.com: ROG Strix GL502VM 15.6&quot; G-SYNC VR Ready Thin and Light Gaming Laptop NVIDIA GTX 1060 6GB Intel Core i7-6700HQ 16GB DDR4 1TB 7200RPM HDD: Computers &amp; Accessorie

*www.amazon.com/Asus-GL702VM-DB71-17-3-Inch-i7-6700HQ-7200RPM/dp/B01KB0W4R0/

Don't know why the 17.3" version is cheaper than the 15.6" one.


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 20, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Amazon.com: ROG Strix GL502VM 15.6&quot; G-SYNC VR Ready Thin and Light Gaming Laptop NVIDIA GTX 1060 6GB Intel Core i7-6700HQ 16GB DDR4 1TB 7200RPM HDD: Computers &amp; Accessorie
> 
> Amazon.com: Asus ROG Strix GL702VM-DB71 17.3-Inch. G-SYNC VR Ready Thin and Light Gaming Laptop (NVIDIA GTX 1060 6GB Intel Core i7-6700HQ 16GB DDR4 1TB 7200RPM HDD): Computers &amp; Accessorie
> 
> Don't know why the 17.3" version is cheaper than the 15.6" one.




Thanks Goku, can I get better after sales service for Asus in India?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2016)

Asus has better after sales than MSI in India but if a model isn't available in India service centers might reject repairing it even if you pay money citing lack of technical expertise regd. that model or just lack of parts.

That's the reason I was saying that MSI would be a better option if you are going to use it in India. Gaming laptops heat a lot, so its components have more chance of failure compared to a laptop used for general tasks.

If Asus releases GL502VM in India, then there's no need to worry. After all you are spending $1400, which isn't a small amount


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 20, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Asus has better after sales than MSI in India but if a model isn't available in India service centers might reject repairing it even if you pay money citing lack of technical expertise regd. that model or just lack of parts.
> 
> That's the reason I was saying that MSI would be a better option if you are going to use it in India. Gaming laptops heat a lot, so its components have more chance of failure compared to a laptop used for general tasks.
> 
> If Asus releases GL502VM in India, then there's no need to worry. After all you are spending $1400, which isn't a small amount



Ok at the moment I am taking all the suggestions, I will decide by this Thursday.
You have suggested this MSI right,
*www.amazon.com/dp/B01IS33QWY/ref=psdc_13896615011_t2_B01IO9Y30G


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 21, 2016)

Guys, just to make things clear and avoid confusion. I have been looking at 4 different laptops, for global warranty(GW),purchase date is 24th Nov.

*Sager NP8151..............~$1200...* It doesn't have Global Warranty(GW)
*Asus ROG GL502VM......~$1230...* 1 year GW but not released in India
*MSI GE62VR.................~$1300...* Cant be serviced in India on GW(but parts are available in India)
*Gigabyte P55WV6-PC3D.~$1250...* 2 years GW + servicable in India.

Regarding Gigabyte laptop - I spoke with Regenersis, Indian Authorized Service Partner for Gigabyte. I told them about the model name and the site where I will be buying in USA(XoticPC). They have checked and told me that it will come with 2 years global warranty and it can be used in Regenersis. They also said that if the laptop part is not available in India, they will ship them from Gigabyte.

I feel that specs of Gigabyte are good compared to Asus & MSI such as 256GB SSD, max RAM, 6 Cell Battery (63.00Wh)  and no G-SYNC  
In the next 2 days I will try get info on Asus and MSI also.

Please check this Gigabyte (XoticPC)    [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]    [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]  [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]   [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] and share your views.

Thanks for your time


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 21, 2016)

My priorities:
1. MSI 
2. Asus
3. Gigabyte
4. Sager

Does Asus really provide GW? I'm not sure about it. If it is launched in India, it would be my first choice. (Talk to Asus India reps if there is a plan to launch it in future)

GE62VR is available in India & most laptops get problem after a year or two (if any). So when you get problem it might already be outside warranty (so you have to pay for servicing in any case, i.e. GW or not)

Gigabyte doesn't sell laptops in India, so service is questionable (I mean their expertise to repair laptops, apparently parts won't be an issue)

Sager.... No service centre, nothing... So better to not even consider


----------



## Minion (Nov 22, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> Guys, just to make things clear and avoid confusion. I have been looking at 4 different laptops, for global warranty(GW),purchase date is 24th Nov.
> 
> *Sager NP8151..............~$1200...* It doesn't have Global Warranty(GW)
> *Asus ROG GL502VM......~$1230...* 1 year GW but not released in India
> ...



My suggestion get ASUS.My brothers friend bought a imported laptop from paytm when he contacted ASUS support if it can be serviced by them they say yes they can repair without any issues.

I will stay away from sager because they don't sell laptops here.Same for other mentioned brands.


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 22, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> My priorities:
> 1. MSI 2. Asus3. Gigabyte 4. Sager
> 
> Does Asus really provide GW? I'm not sure about it. If it is launched in India, it would be my first choice. (Talk to Asus India reps if there is a plan to launch it in future)
> ...





Minion said:


> My suggestion get ASUS.My brothers friend bought a imported laptop from paytm when he contacted ASUS support if it can be serviced by them they say yes they can repair without any issues.
> 
> I will stay away from sager because they don't sell laptops here.Same for other mentioned brands.



Guys I spoke with all the 3 reps in India.
Asus, MSI & Gigabyte Authorized Service Partner in India is *Regenersis (India) Private Limited*

Asus - As per rep

There is no official info on when GL502VM will be launched in India. 
But it will provide service in India(it has 1 year international warranty)
Service provided by Regenersis & 2 other companies.

MSI - As per rep

No service will be provided if bought out of India
Service provided by Regenersis

Gigabyte

2years Global warranty and serviceable in India
Service provided by Regenersis

So I hope we can trust Regenersis now?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 22, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> Guys I spoke with all the 3 reps in India.
> Asus, MSI & Gigabyte Authorized Service Partner in India is *Regenersis (India) Private Limited*
> 
> Asus - As per rep
> ...



As GL502VT & GL502VY are available in India & with the assurance that it can be serviced in India, I think Asus can be considered as the best bet.

I didn't observe before but GL502VM/VS are similar to GL502VT/VY. So Asus would be my first choice, folowed by MSI & last would be Gigabyte


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 23, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> As GL502VT & GL502VY are available in India & with the assurance that it can be serviced in India, I think Asus can be considered as the best bet.
> 
> I didn't observe before but GL502VM/VS are similar to GL502VT/VY. So Asus would be my first choice, folowed by MSI & last would be Gigabyte



*Ok I will go with Asus.*

What are these Gigabyte laptops and why are they less?
GIGABYTE 17.3" P57Xv6-NE2 (8GB 1070)
GIGABYTE 17.3" P57Xv6-NE2 Intel Core i7 6700HQ (2.60 GHz) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 16 GB Memory 128 GB SSD 1 TB HDD Windows 10 Home 64-Bit Gaming Laptop - Newegg.co

GIGABYTE 15.6" P55Wv6-NE2
GIGABYTE 15.6" P55Wv6-NE2 Intel Core i7 6700HQ (2.60 GHz) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 16 GB Memory 128 GB SSD 1 TB HDD Windows 10 Home 64-Bit Gaming Laptop- "ONLY @ NEWEGG"-Newegg.co
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]
Whats the difference between GIGABYTE P55WV6-*PC3D *& GIGABYTE P55WV6-*NE2*?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 25, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> *Ok I will go with Asus.*
> 
> What are these Gigabyte laptops and why are they less?
> GIGABYTE 17.3" P57Xv6-NE2 (8GB 1070)
> ...



The difference between the two is GPU & screen size

Consider Gigabyte as xiaomi or oneplus of mobile segment. They try to price it competitively so that their product sells. Asus can be considered as LG & Alienware as Samsung (Apple is Apple)... The analogy isn't perfect but I hope you get what I mean


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 28, 2016)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] and others, thank you all for you suggestions.
I went with Gigabyte at the end. I spoke with Gigabyte sales manager and he assured me about things regarding warranty in India. At the end the specs to price ratio in Gigabyte was too tempting. 

GIGABYTE 3" P57Xv6-NE2 @ ~90K along with free(~8k) Gigabyte Headset + Watchdogs2 title
Laptop specs,

GeForce GTX 1070 8 GB
Intel Core i7 6700HQ (2.60 GHz)
16x1 GB Memory + 1 TB HDD + 128 GB SSD (M.2 SATA)
17.3" Full HD IPS 1920 x 1080
6 Cell battery and 6.61 lbs.
DVD Super Multi (changeable slot to M.2)
Total capacity: 2 Memory slots @2400 MHz (Max 32 GB)


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 28, 2016)

This is nearly(?) equal to Desktop counterpart for the price I would say. Great config for the price. Congratulations.
Hope it doesn't happen, but, in case if something happens to your lap, and you decide to claim warranty, then do update about the whole RMA process here. Also, do update in case of upgrading components(if possible in your case). It will be helpful for others.
Happy gaming


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 29, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] and others, thank you all for you suggestions.
> I went with Gigabyte at the end. I spoke with Gigabyte sales manager and he assured me about things regarding warranty in India. At the end the specs to price ratio in Gigabyte was too tempting.
> 
> GIGABYTE 3" P57Xv6-NE2 @ ~90K along with free(~8k) Gigabyte Headset + Watchdogs2 title
> ...



Congrats

I know GTX 1070 is too tempting to miss out especially considering you would end up spending same/more money on a 1070 desktop in India.

BTW when will you get it. A small review with thermals while gaming would be great


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 30, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Congrats
> 
> I know GTX 1070 is too tempting to miss out especially considering you would end up spending same/more money on a 1070 desktop in India.
> 
> BTW when will you get it. A small review with thermals while gaming would be great



Yeah GTX 1070 it self is freaking 35-37K in India. 
I would be getting it in Jan 2017(if everything goes fine on my friend's side). Sure I will update you guys [MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION] & [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 3, 2016)

just got the news from my friend. My laptop which was delivered by FedEx is lost. Apparently  fedex dropped my laptop somewhere else. I raised a claim with newegg.com  it will take 15 days to review. Mostly I won't get the laptop because it's out of stock. 

Delivery system in USA sucks.  All my hopes are lost with it.


----------



## parashar91 (Dec 4, 2016)

That's terrible news, I'm really sorry to hear that. 
This is one of the reasons I'm never going to order from XoticPC when I have a trusted Clevo reseller in my home city, Kolkata.

I really hope you get a refund.
And as soon as you do, go for Azom. Sure, you pay 30,000 bucks extra, but you get a laptop which is upgradeable at your leisure and something that will last for years, with local support and service.

Another thing I can say from personal experience is, you cant rely on other people. You've got to do almost everything yourself. Sad reality.


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 4, 2016)

parashar91 said:


> That's terrible news, I'm really sorry to hear that.
> This is one of the reasons I'm never going to order from XoticPC when I have a trusted Clevo reseller in my home city, Kolkata.
> 
> I really hope you get a refund.
> ...



When and where did I say that I bought from Xotic? 

As mentioned I bought from Newegg.


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 5, 2016)

parashar91 said:


> That's terrible news, I'm really sorry to hear that.
> This is one of the reasons I'm never going to order from XoticPC when I have a trusted Clevo reseller in my home city, Kolkata.
> 
> I really hope you get a refund.
> ...



this upgradeable feature isnt as easy you make it sound .., for once these cards are really expensive.. and then there is the issue of compatibily with cpu ,laptop design etc..,im talking about future upgrades, current gen model would be easier to fit , but these upgrades are as i said ,quite expensive..
  [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION]

hope you get your gpu back, try to find out where they delivered , then call that guy and literally beg, coz he is under no obligation to actually return it!, but i cant believe they misdelivered it.. usually such high value package requires a signature and id proof, thats how mine was delivered


----------



## parashar91 (Dec 5, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> this upgradeable feature isnt as easy you make it sound .., for once these cards are really expensive.. and then there is the issue of compatibily with cpu ,laptop design etc..,im talking about future upgrades, current gen model would be easier to fit , but these upgrades are as i said ,quite expensive..



I send it back to them after purchasing the card/cpu of my choice and they slot it in. Future gen GPUs will be compatible as long as the socket design doesn't change. 
The price of the GPU for the laptop won't be such an issue, not much difference between the desktop grade Nvidia cards and the laptop grade ones these days *(Just 100 Mhz slower clock speed)*
In fact, Volta plans to bridge the gap completely.
Azom will only charge for the labour required to slot the components in. I can do it myself if I want, I'll get guided for free.
The only real expense will be the desktop grade- CPU upgrade. 
Otherwise, it's like upgrading a PC.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 6, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> just got the news from my friend. My laptop which was delivered by FedEx is lost. Apparently  fedex dropped my laptop somewhere else. I raised a claim with newegg.com  it will take 15 days to review. Mostly I won't get the laptop because it's out of stock.
> 
> Delivery system in USA sucks.  All my hopes are lost with it.



That's really frustrating


----------



## coolnikk (Dec 10, 2016)

parashar91 said:


> I send it back to them after purchasing the card/cpu of my choice and they slot it in. Future gen GPUs will be compatible as long as the socket design doesn't change.
> The price of the GPU for the laptop won't be such an issue, not much difference between the desktop grade Nvidia cards and the laptop grade ones these days *(Just 100 Mhz slower clock speed)*
> In fact, Volta plans to bridge the gap completely.
> Azom will only charge for the labour required to slot the components in. I can do it myself if I want, I'll get guided for free.
> ...



Do you even own a clevo, have u been on nbr forums nvidia screwed us totally just look at the threads no more upgradable mxm earlier nvidia used to provide a standard certified design to be used by everyone but they dropped it.Now every company has to make their own gpu design and get it certified and believe me its a pain in the ass.Second cpu is very cheap to upgrade compared to gpu why 980m retails for 900 dollars a new 1070 retails for almost 1000 dollars and cpu upgrade is limited to the socket and mobo generation itself please get ur facts right before praising clevo.

Im in no way against clevo only correcting u pls dont spread wrong info among forum members.

And as far as future gpu upgrade is concerned its a situation of schrodinger's cat.


----------



## parashar91 (Dec 10, 2016)

Im not spreading any wrong information. I had a technical discussion with Azom and check this out:



> Greetings Parashar,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, I've dropped the idea of going for it anyway. Why the hell would I spend 1.2 lakh on gaming when I can buy a second-hand car for the same? It isn't worth it. Even for the sake of upgradeability, it really isn't worth it. I'll build a desktop.


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 12, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> this upgradeable feature isnt as easy you make it sound .., for once these cards are really expensive.. and then there is the issue of compatibily with cpu ,laptop design etc..,im talking about future upgrades, current gen model would be easier to fit , but these upgrades are as i said ,quite expensive..
> [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION]
> 
> hope you get your gpu back, try to find out where they delivered , then call that guy and literally beg, coz he is under no obligation to actually return it!, but i cant believe they misdelivered it.. usually such high value package requires a signature and id proof, thats how mine was delivered



Actually after days of talking with Newegg the matter went till Police complaint. Finally we found the laptop in a Lease Apartment Office where Fedex dropped it. Now my friend's friend has picked up the laptop. I hope the laptop is not tampered.


----------

